# Football teams wanted



## sheffieldbankersfc (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello all

Sheffield Bankers FC is a local amateur football club founded over 30 years ago that runs 3 teams, a 1st, 2nd and over 35s. We try to go away pre season to have a long weekend away somewhere nice to play a couple of games and have a good old knees up while we're away. This year, we are looking at spain, but need a contingency plan, and are in need of ideally 2 teams who would be willing to play us in between sunbathing and drinking. If anyone can help in this department, please email me. i can't post my email address but hopefully you can find it on my profile.

Many thanks

Chris Ellis

PS we are looking at a weekend in early august but can be a little flexible.


----------

